

Today we released the 1.0.0 version of django-background-tasks - philippeowagner

Today we released the 1.0.0 version of [django-background-tasks](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;django-background-tasks) which is an adopted and adapted version of the outdated and unmaintained [django-background-task](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;django-background-task) repository from John Montgomery.<p>To avoid conflicts on PyPI we renamed the package to django-background-tasks (plural). For an easy upgrade&#x2F;migration from django-background-task to django-background-tasks, the internal module structure were extened but the API left untouched.<p>The new package has a full Django compatibility from version 1.4 LTS up to the new 1.8 LTS (Python 2 + 3) through [django-compat](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-compat). 
All relevant Pull Requests from the original repo where merged and new features added.<p>Please feel free to file any issues on the [Github project page](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-background-tasks) or contribute in any other way.
======
lilspikey
[https://github.com/lilspikey/django-background-
task/issues/1...](https://github.com/lilspikey/django-background-
task/issues/13)

~~~
anon3_
I see a communication glitch happened. There was a mention of creating a new
organization and an offer to join, but the issue was closed simultaneously -
meaning perhaps you never saw it. This seems like a surprise to you.

@philippeowagner: I think it'd be appropriate to see you both share and
organization if you both intend to participate. If I was lilspikey, I'd _feel_
my project was hijacked.

I assume good faith in you Philippe, but I don't think lilspikey knew your
intentions since the issue was closed.

------
lilspikey
Hey - outdated and unmaintained seems a little harsh!

Not quite sure why you couldn't have submitted a pull-request for this...

